# Things that may help with anxiety and depression!!!



## unnamednn (Nov 9, 2008)

First of all since this is my first post here i would like to say hello to everyone and best of wishes regarding recovery and everything.
I'm 23 years old, from the country of vampires and gypsies running with ninja swords after the Police ( Romania, altough i consider the whole planet to be weird







) .
I got DP 6 years ago after a few bong hits of some of the good stuff.. i remember i was talking to my friends and all of a sudden i could see myself from the ceiling.
Since then i am struggling with rapid-cycling, DP/DR, substance abuse and anxiety.
About two years ago i was browsing the internet reading about mushrooms ( a hobby of mine ) and i stumbled upon REISHI, also known as ganoderma lucidum which is a medicinal mushroom used in China as back as 4,000 years ago for overall health.
I read about the studies and the effects of this so called miracle herb and i was a bit skeptical about the things some studies were saying ( like the abillity to prevent cancer and the ability to rejuvenate the body ) so i decided to order some, which proven to be the best decision i took in the last 3 or maybe 4 years.
Reishi has a wide range of effects like preventing cancer, antiviral, antibacterial, anti-inflamatory, cardiotonic and the list really goes on.. so the make a long story short i'm gonna tell you how it helped me.
After two months of daily intake of ganoderma with 1g Vit C i suddenly noticed that my social anxiety and general anxiety were COMPLETLY GONE







, and i was like WTF???? i mean i've been anxious my whole life and now i was feeling like WOW.
After 6 months of daily intake my energy levels and overall mood had been lifted, and i was having normal sleep schedules and waking up completely refreshed.
In a study made in China on 20 subjects ganoderma reduced anxiety levels in 18 of them.
It's really a miracle herb and it has over 200 organic substances in it like all the aminoacids, some vitamins and minerals, and other interesting substances like organic germanium and adenosine, and betaglucans ( which are responsible for the prevention of cancer and the immunomodulating effects).
It's so powerfull that it has the abillty to help people with both poor imunne sistems and also people with autoimmune diseases.
And REISHI is just one of the largely increasing types of medicinal mushrooms.
There is another one called Cordyceps, which i read in some study, that if combined with omega-3 and omega-6 can alleviate the symptoms of depression.
And the list really goes on, believe me there are a lot of medicinal mushrooms available for maybe all health related problems.
For like about 4 or 5 years since i got DP i would smoke weed often and it did effect my DP when i was high, making it worse, but the next day it was always at the same level.
I can't help it i really love MJ because because it seems the best option for me to automedicate ( i don't trust pharmaceuhticals) and i dont like to drink ( it makes me stupid and ignorant) , plus MJ has a lot of medicinal effects.
Anyway let's get back to our sheeps, right now i'm REISHI and vit C for 2 years now and it really changed my life in a more positive way.
Also some things to consider that worked for me and i noticed that they effect my DP/DR in a more not bothering way are:
- quiting smoking (it's been 5 months since i gave up cigs)
- quiting driking (really bad habit, fucks up your liver)
- exercising a lot
- quiting meat or eating meat rarely ( this actually seemed to make my DP almost invisible, and i believe that toxins and stress hormones from meat can alter the degree of DP/DR).
- always keep a optimistic view
- drink lots of water and take vitamins and minerals
- try to be socially active even if you don't feel like it..

In regard of my DP/DR i believe it to be more of a gift than a curse, because of the increase awareness and self-awareness it brings, and if i had to change anything about DP/DR it would be getting rid of the weird tragic-comic movie-like feeling and the way normal people always seem to be so automatic and predictable.


----------

